# Damn Health



## TravlinGreaser (Jan 15, 2013)

So..here i am getting ready...2 weeks away from departure and start having some breathing problems. I get a chest xray and o and behold..enlarged heart..now I got three months of treatment..My daughter already lost her mother..can't go out on her


----------



## dprogram (Jan 15, 2013)

Whoa man. I sure hope there is something they can do. I've just recently found out some really life threatening things about myself so I feel ya. Sorry to hear that man and I hope things work out.


----------



## scatwomb (Jan 15, 2013)

I was in a really similar situation in November/December. I had a virus that kills 38% percent of people who get it. And, this is right before I was going to leave for Idaho. 

It was crazy stressful. I am, however, happy to be alive. 

Just take care of yourself, man.


----------



## TravlinGreaser (Jan 15, 2013)

I will guys..thanks for the support as well...i'll be out and about again soon enough


----------



## kokomojoe (Jan 16, 2013)

Really sorry to hear that man, hope the treatment will get things back to normal.


----------

